# It's a girl!



## Adela Quested

So, I had my 20-week scan on Monday and all the signs point to it being a healthy baby girl. The baby had a slightly higher risk of heart problems so I had a special scan but they couldn't find anything wrong at all, it all looks perfect.

I was really hoping for a girl as I was worried that I would be a bit disappointed with a boy (I already have a gorgeous son and my OH definitely wants to stop at two). However as time went on I gradually came around. I somehow really, really had the feeling that it was a girl, too, so I wasn't very surprised at the scan result.

What is annoying me is other people's reactions! When I say it's a girl they get all super-excited, "Oh, that's fantastic!" etc etc. I am probably just being oversensitive but I feel like they don't appreciate that having a healthy child is a miracle in itself, who cares about the sex?

(Note that I am not referring to people talking about their OWN children, I totally understand the feelings there - that's why I'm here - just that it annoys me that OTHER people automatically assume that it's somehow 'better' to have one of each).

This is kind of a funny post because I wanted a girl, and it looks like I will have one. I'm thrilled, but as time went on I realised that I would also have been thrilled with a little boy. Mind you I went out yesterday and bought a couple of little girly clothes, some cute ruffled baby knickers etc. :haha:


----------



## elle1981

Congratulations on your healthy llittle lady!! Great news that shes all ok, and lovely news that you have your pink bundle.

i think the reality is when your faced with a situation where you know your baby could be ill, that any healthy baby is the preference over sex.
I feel the same...as much as I would love pink...healthy and happy goes way above sex!

Elle xx


----------



## Adela Quested

Thank you! And yet ... at the same time I can totally understand why some people are gutted about the sex, even with their first - everybody is different and everyone reacts differently (especially with pregnancy hormones thrown into the mix).

I am a bit scared about having a daughter tbh as I have such a bad relationship with my own mother. But I'll just have to do my best:)


----------



## elle1981

Adela Quested said:


> Thank you! And yet ... at the same time I can totally understand why some people are gutted about the sex, even with their first - everybody is different and everyone reacts differently (especially with pregnancy hormones thrown into the mix).
> 
> I am a bit scared about having a daughter tbh as I have such a bad relationship with my own mother. But I'll just have to do my best:)

It will make you a better mother to your daughter as you will know how different you want things to be and how to do things differently from how your mum was with you.

Girls are gorgeous and you will love her to pieces!

Elle xx


----------



## JasperJoe

congratulations on your healthy baby girl x


----------



## hannahhlove

Arlee said:


> Adela Quested said:
> 
> 
> What is annoying me is other people's reactions! When I say it's a girl they get all super-excited, "Oh, that's fantastic!" etc etc. I am probably just being oversensitive but I feel like they don't appreciate that having a healthy child is a miracle in itself, who cares about the sex?
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're annoyed because people are super excited for you?
> I wish people had been excited for me! My own brother forgot I even had a baby when I was talking to him. Two others haven't even acknowledged her existence. My own MIL told me when I was pregnant that she wasn't that excited about having another grandchild. The only one that's been happy for me is my Mum.
> So yes I think you might be reading a bit much into what people say.
> 
> p.s. What would you LIKE people to say that would be o.k. in your eyes? I would like to know in case someone tells me they are pregnant and then they get annoyed at me because I am super excited for them that they get to be lucky enough to have a healthy baby of each sex.
> 
> I'm kind of throwing myself in here, and really don't mean to sound rude; but this post sounds like of rude to me? I'm not sure if you meant it this way, but that's how I read it anyways.
> 
> This is the gender disappointment thread - this is where people are supposed to be open about how they're feeling about a specific gender/reactions, etc. not for it to be turned around on them. Sorry your family isn't as excited as you would like them to be, at least you have your mother which is always nice.
> 
> Also to the poster - Congrats on your baby girl! Very exciting :DClick to expand...


----------



## Adela Quested

hannahhlove said:


> Also to the poster - Congrats on your baby girl! Very exciting :D

Thanks! I am still feeling a bit like I don't know "what to do" with a girl but I'm sure that feeling will melt away once I meet her. I felt the same with my son!


----------



## hannahhlove

Adela Quested said:


> hannahhlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlee said:
> 
> 
> Also to the poster - Congrats on your baby girl! Very exciting :D
> 
> Thanks! I am still feeling a bit like I don't know "what to do" with a girl but I'm sure that feeling will melt away once I meet her. I felt the same with my son!Click to expand...
> 
> It definately will! I'm only pregnant with my first right now.. but my mom does daycare and it's funny how you can manage to adjust and get used to having both. Boys are great.. but girls can be sooo much fun too! I always wanted a little girl and no boy. Until she started doing daycare - now I would happily welcome either because they are so different! Girls are so much fun :) Trust me, you'll love having a son and daughter ! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Wobbles

This section was created as a group for reasons. Anyone found to be abusing that voluntary access with unsupportive comments will be removed and the offending accounts holders account as risk.

Unhelpful comments have been removed.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations


----------

